# Male Beauty Regimes



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dude on Take Me Out has a full-on beauty regime including eye lash tints. He clearly works out so his appearance is important to him, but I didn't think men really went this far!

Was wondering how common this was??!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

lol i think some fellas are just a bit OTT

look after yourself and try to look good but eye lash tinting is deffo not for me.........


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude on Take Me Out has a full-on beauty regime including eye lash tints. He clearly works out so his appearance is important to him, but I didn't think men really went this far!
> 
> Was wondering how common this was??!!


It's very common if your a weapons grade bellend like him


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Some people need to get a grip, fvcking eyelash tints?!?!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> It's very common if your a weapons grade bellend like him


took the words out of my mouth....what a t osser!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

That guy loved himself way too much!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I didnt think he was a tosser. Im just intrigued!

Do a lot of u wax/veet?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude on Take Me Out has a full-on beauty regime including eye lash tints. He clearly works out so his appearance is important to him, but I didn't think men really went this far!
> 
> Was wondering how common this was??!!


Furthest I've gone is hitting the sun beds coming up to summer so I don't look like casper and plucking the old mono-brow so I don't look like the UKs number one ambassador for McDonalds.. Everyone that does got OTT just lays claim to the stats that they're a part of the growing number of men jumping on the 'modern man' category. It's either that cover or they're force to come out of the closet..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I didnt think he was a tosser. Im just intrigued!
> 
> Do a lot of u wax/veet?


Veet chest, shave head, brush teeth and i'm good to go


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> I didnt think he was a tosser. Im just intrigued!
> 
> Do a lot of u wax/veet?


I don't even use moisturiser.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm self gonna start getting waxed once I'm More tanned lol. Don't need my eyelashes tints they are super long and black :wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

WrightStar said:


> Furthest I've gone is hitting the sun beds coming up to summer so I don't look like casper and plucking the old mono-brow so I don't look like the UKs number one ambassador for McDonalds.. Everyone that does got OTT just lays claim to the stats that they're a part of the growing number of men jumping on the 'modern man' category. It's either that cover or they're force to come out of the closet..


Ambassador for McDonald's pmsfl


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sunbeds, body hair trimmed and daily moisturizing for me


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I don't even use moisturiser.


Is that because of the oily skin from the juice?


----------



## Owz (Dec 30, 2012)

The guy was in love with himself... I think the average guy just focuses on being clean and basic appearance like a shave/trimmed beard, get rid of potential unibrow and neat hair


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I honestly feel sorry for gay men!!! It's so hard for them to tell the difference between gay and straight these days. Lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bennyrock said:


> I honestly feel sorry for gay men!!! It's so hard for them to tell the difference between gay and straight these days. Lol.


Well u would know all about homos


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I moisturise, trim body hair and tan...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I didnt think he was a tosser. Im just intrigued!
> 
> Do a lot of u wax/veet?


Not sure if that counts, but I veet my butt crack for easier wiping after.. :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Sunbeds, body hair trimmed and daily moisturizing for me


What body hair?


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

I'm getting legs waxed at work as part of comic relief next month.... Never know I might love it and start doing it on the reg! Lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Other than brushing my teeth, shampooing my hair, and use shower gel to clean my body, I trim my chest hair, as else I look like a gorilla. But not bald, just neat...


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

hell even criminals and hustler s treat themselves to eyelash tints nowadays he ain't the only one,all that's no joke,just the typ4e of people who are always gonna screw anyone over are very self concuiouys about themselves


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Well u would know all about homos


WOW WOW WOW !!! What u trying to say ya big LEZZA!!! No ****!!!


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I didnt think he was a tosser. Im just intrigued!
> 
> Do a lot of u wax/veet?


Not yet, but I use body shop's peach body butter after a shower


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I didnt think he was a tosser. Im just intrigued!
> 
> Do a lot of u wax/veet?


shave arms, arm pits, legs, nether reigions. wax chest and abs every 5-6 weeks. pluck eyebrowns, straighten hair, self-tan. anything going to make myself more easy on the eye. why not, it makes a man feel and look better. :innocent:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't imagine having a full beauty regime. How much time and money do people have for themselves? I like to be clean and tidy, I really like to smell good so I do buy nice shower gel and after shave. Apart from that my only expense is the Mach 3 for me beard and partial monobrow and clippers to keep my chest hair in check. Very occasionally I borrow the wifes hand moisturiser, combination of gym, always washing my hands and using alcohol gel at work and the cold leaves my hands coming apart at the seams.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I pluck eyebrows because they are huge if I don't, trim hair and beard every 2-3 days to half a ml, regularly shave my chest arms and bits and trim all my underarm hair. Hate being hairy!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Any more than the three S routine is overkill for a man and should be considered gay.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Daily back, sack and crack for me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a ****, shower, shave daily.

Grade 0 clippers once a week. I also do nasal hair once a week too. Cut toe nails.

Done.

No ****-erotic-metrosexuality with me.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Any more than the three S routine is overkill for a man and should be considered gay.


Hey my little bro is gay and he dont do all that sh!t, he considers it too pansy :whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I have a ****, shower, shave daily.
> 
> Grade 0 clippers once a week. I also do nasal hair once a week too. Cut toe nails.
> 
> ...


I trim my nose hair too and for that matter fcuking hairs in my ears, wtf is that all about? you start losing it on ya bonce but growing copious amounts everywhere else!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lukeee said:


> I trim my nose hair too and for that matter fcuking hairs in my ears, wtf is that all about? you start losing it on ya bonce but growing copious amounts everywhere else!!


Haahaa, haven't got the ear hair yet but you are right, I'm more hairy all over now than ever before but bald on top 

Don't give a fck tho to be honest.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I moisturise, get my barber to trim my eyebrows, trim my nose hairs, and shave my chest. Don't spend hours grooming but do think its important to look good. Also been looking into a little botox as ive got the forehead of an 90 year old man! Oh and yes I'm vein!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, haven't got the ear hair yet but you are right, I'm more hairy all over now than ever before but bald on top
> 
> Don't give a fck tho to be honest.


Ah you think you dont have them yet but go check in the mirror in good light, snidy fcukers they are!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I grade my eye brows lol use coco butter all over after showering, retin a pre-bed, neo-strata plus first thing after waking, use home glycolic acid peels once a month, have a few different dermal rollers, have had cheek fillers in the past as well. Plus a wide range of anti-aging drugs/peptides etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I grade my eye brows lol use coco butter all over after showering, retin a pre-bed, neo-strata plus first thing after waking, use home glycolic acid peels once a month, have a few different dermal rollers, have had cheek fillers in the past as well. Plus a wide range of anti-aging drugs/peptides etc.


Do you ride helmet at night too


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Do you ride helmet at night too


I'm good with my hands matey ;0) and don't mind a bit of pum pum x


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

sometimes i brush my teeth?


----------

